# Farewell my friends



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Today is my last day with BMW. I have accepted a managerial position with Carbone Honda and I start on Monday. I would like to express my appreciation and gratitude to Bimmerfest.com for allowing me to share what I know and learn a few things along the way. I can't begin to tell you how many times I got a scoop hot off the presses and went to my GM with the info I learned. He would always say, "Did you get that off of Centernet, DCSnet, or Infobahn." Many times I would say, "None of the above." I got the information from Bimmerfest.com. I constantly hear people around the dealership wondering what Bimmerfest is. I also found that describing the spirit of Bimmerfest.com to the layman is difficult. I guess it's only important that we know what it is and what it stands for. This site is a source of valuable information pertaining to BMW and many other topics and I am happy to have been a part of it. I want to thank all of the Bimmerfest.com members that have purchased from me in the past, especially the ones that went to great lengths and traveled great distances just to purchase from me. I'll be checking in from time to time (I would need therapy to quit cold turkey), but my time and resources will have to be focused on my new career.
As many of you know, I have helped many Bimmerfest.com members purchase maintenance program upgrades at discounted rates and vow to continue that. I will also help to facilitate the new BMW service contract program. The business manager, Nick Borelli, at Carbone BMW will be your new contact for these purchases. Nick's email address is [email protected] and the phone number is 315-797-1520 ext 107. Please make sure to mention Bimmerfest.com to get preferred pricing. I talked to Nick and he plans to raise the previously posted maintenance prices $50, but this should still be a great savings to most of you. Nick will also discount the BMW service contracts $250 for Bimmerfest.com members. My email address will remain unchanged should any of you need anything. Take care every one.

Your friend,

TedW


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Good luck Ted! I may see you over on the Honda forums- My wife has it narrowed down between the X3 and the Honda Pilot. With the 2005 Pilot now having a sunroof, I think she'll be going down that path.

We love the X3 but we are not sure it's the best SUV for the $$$. The Pilot is no-thrills but it looks to be a steal compared to anything else out there.

Good luck.
-Joe


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ted,

thank you very much for all the information you have given us and for taking time to post them. I am wishing you all the best and success in your new position. 

Don't become a stranger, come and visit us even just to say hello.

Take care and be safe :thumbup:


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Good luck in your new career, Ted! My only regret is that I never had the chance to do a deal with you. 

Come back often—especially when the new generation NSX starts hitting the streets! :thumbup:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Good luck with your new position, Ted. I've enjoyed talking with you for the maintenance upgrades. Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Ted - many thanks... You've managed to create a little side business for Corbone with many of us as happy maintenance plan customers.

Good luck in the new role!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Congratulations. :thumbup: Thanks for taking care of me with BMW Maintenance! Don't be a stranger here -- we'll still like you even when you're working for that other brand.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ted,

The entire BMW Community greatly appreciates all of your awesome and timely contributions. I want to personally thank you for all that you have done to
promote the spirit of The 'Fest!!!

:bow:


----------



## aweisman (Dec 26, 2003)

Thank you again Ted. Your work on the service program was invaluable. Good luck on your professional journey. :angel:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Ted, thanks for all your input and contributions on bimmerfest. I haven't been here that long, but even so, it's been obvious how much you've contributed of your time, effort, and information to me and everyone else here.

Good luck on this next stage of your career.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Congrats on the new job. They're not going to make you drive a Honda now, are they?


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks Ted. Best of luck.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks Ted, for the great deal on the extended maintenance plan... I'll call your new contact when it comes time to get the one for my wife's 525iT... You'll at least get a beer out of the referral, won't you? :beerchug:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Congratulations and best wishes to you, TedW, in your new position! :thumbup: 

I just might be contacting you in 2-3 years; I have a couple of teenagers :yikes: that I'd like to get a nice used Civic or Accord for, and I hope to get some tips and advice.

(Naturally, said teenagers are expecting Mom to hand them the keys to a M3... :bigpimp: )


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> Congratulations and best wishes to you, TedW, in your new position! :thumbup:


Like everyone has said, best wishes and good luck Ted.

I've been in the business for a few years, and in that time I've met and dealt with a huge variety of personalities. And though I haven't had an opportunity to meet Ted, he has earned my respect with his honesty and friendly attitude. I'm sure those qualities will help him do very well in his next position!

The auto retail industry has earned a reputation for being very brutal and one with enormous turn-over. In an industry where many people do not make it to 90-180 days, it says alot about someone when they can succeed, and even more when they're promoted to a management position.

Have fun over in Honda land, and best of luck in the new position. Don't be a stranger around these parts, though... you've made many friends here, and we'd hate to see you leave.


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

Best of luck on the new job and thanks for helping me with the purchase of extended maintenance. The BMW community will miss ya.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

We'll miss you, Ted! Best of luck at Honda! (BTW, see if you can talk them into RWD sometime, huh? :angel: )


----------



## MattS (Mar 5, 2004)

*Thanks Ted.*

Ted,

Congratulations and good luck!

You have been a shining example of what a sales advisor should be. My experiences with you have given me a new found hope for the car buying process.

Best wishes and I hope to see you back behind the roundel in your next stage at the Carbone Auto Group.

Thanks
-Matt


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Ted,

Thanks for the excellent service and support. Your participation will be sorely missed. Best wishes with the new assignment and congratulations!


----------



## directcj (Mar 30, 2004)

:yikes: 

Good luck. I am a short timer here but have been addicted enough to read the amount of assistance and service testimonials from your customers to know we will miss you.

Hopefully you will return as an owner of a BMW dealership  

In the meantime, the Honda Element or Pilot is quite enticing, so let us know what Honda forum we'll hear from you at.

As a german friend once told me, 

bis dann


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Somehow I missed this yesterday. It sounds like a good move for you, Ted, and I hope you enjoy the new position. We will miss your regular presence.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Congrats Ted. I wish you the best of luck in your new position. :thumbup:


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

Ted, thanks for all your help with your sharing of knowledge and for the maintenance program upgrade you did for me the other day and Good Luck at your new job.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Looks like you're going to have to get an S2000 now.  Good Luck with the new job.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

rumratt said:
 

> Hey Ted! Congratulations and good luck in your new job! Thanks for all the help you've offered in the past.
> 
> Ori is going to be very upset. Where's he going to buy his next bmw?


You have a great memory! I am upset and don't know what to do in 2 years when my lease runs out. I won't buy from anyone but Ted....maybe we can all convince him to come back?

Ted, you are one of a kind!

Ori


----------



## SAZMan (Mar 6, 2004)

All the best, Ted. I appreciate all of the information you gave to this board, as it helped me when I purchased my car.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Congratulations on your new position, Ted. Thanks for taking the time to help us out with all things BMW.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

_Congrats on the new job, Ted!_

Thanks again for arranging my European Delivery back in 2002.

Hey, maybe this is just going to be a temporary stint away from BMW as your in-laws groom you to for your triumphant return as Grand Poobah of the Carbone BMW European Delivery Supercenter. Or, maybe it's just a good, solid move to larger, higher volume franchise.

At any rate, do Herkimer proud.
You'll be missed at Bimmerfest.

-Andy


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

Ted, We'll miss you. You were a great source of info for me with your posts and PM's. Good luck in your move.


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

rumratt said:


> Simple. Buy an S2K.


If it had 4 seats I would.


----------



## BTMaximus (Jan 13, 2004)

Appreciate everything you have done for this forum/community. It's BMW's loss and Honda's gain. Good luck in your new position!


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It's only my second day at the new post and I already know that it was a good move. They have a great team here at the Honda store and I was welcomed right in. Some of the salespeople thought that I was crazy when I turned in my X5 for an Accord. I haven't driven anything but BMW for seven years so that will be a bit of an adjustment. 



Ted


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

TedW said:


> when I turned in my X5 for an Accord. Ted


This thread is from April, right ?


----------



## sfca-325i (Apr 18, 2004)

Ted,

I have appreciated your contribution to this forum. From what I have read, you have provided a great service to the BMW community.

Please check out hondapilot.org. At that forum, I am sfhondapilot.

Take care and best of luck to you.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

TedW said:


> Some of the salespeople thaught that I was crazy when I turned in my X5 for an Accord.


Do Honda dealers get the opportunity to buy Acura executive cars? (I know that I see pre-owned corporate Infinitis at Nissan dealers all the time) If so, maybe you can buy some of those from time to time so that you can drive something a bit nicer.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

TedW said:


> Some of the salespeople thought that I was crazy when I turned in my X5 for an Accord. I haven't driven anything but BMW for seven years so that will be a bit of an adjustment.


:rofl: I had the reverse adjustment: Honda/Acura for 7+ years. Now I understand the term 'handling' 

Congrats on the new gig! Thanks for all your help around here. I'll be looking you up if I can work an S2k into my future :thumbup:


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

bbkat said:


> :rofl: I had the reverse adjustment: Honda/Acura for 7+ years. Now I understand the term 'handling'
> 
> Congrats on the new gig! Thanks for all your help around here. I'll be looking you up if I can work an S2k into my future :thumbup:


Ok, I have to confess. I still have the X5. I have not driven the Accord yet, but my plate is on it and it's ready to go. I'll be returning the X5 tonight or maybe tomorrow. :angel:

Ted


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

TedW said:


> Ok, I have to confess. I still have the X5. I have not driven the Accord yet, but my plate is on it and it's ready to go. I'll be returning the X5 tonight or maybe tomorrow. :angel:
> 
> Ted


I sure hope it's at least a well-equipped V6 Accord. 

One of our Sales Managers switched over to one of our other stores yesturday as well. You could see the sadness in his eyes when he had to turn over his 5er as well as his "low number" plate in exchange for an FX45 (with the Ass-Cam). :rofl: While it might be tough to give up the car, I'm sure the other benefits that go along with the transition are worth it!


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> While it might be tough to give up the car, I'm sure the other benefits that go along with the transition are worth it!


You've got that right. The pay plan and opportunity for future advancement made me forget all about what I drive. By the way, It's a 2 dr. 4cyl. 

Ted


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

TedW said:


> By the way, It's a 2 dr. 4cyl.
> 
> Ted


 

You must have made a REALLY great move to be happy driving a car like that!


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> You must have made a REALLY great move to be happy driving a car like that!


I never said that I was happy, but I can live with it. 

Ted


----------



## 04.325ci (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Ted, I don't know if you remember me....I got my 325ci from you about a year ago. My mom got her z3 from you on halloween 97. I live in Florida, and i was sporting the Don's BMW frame on my mitsubishi. Now I've got the Carbone frame on my bimmer. I just discovered this forum a few months ago. Most of the people on the fest may only know you from your posts, but I know you from 2 transactions. The first being my mothers "baby" and the second being my 325ci. It's hard to imagine that the best deal and the most comfortable deal I got was from a dealer 1,300 miles away in Utica. The next closest price to yours was a dealer about 100 miles away, and even if they offered me a better price, I would still buy from you in the future. So, good luck with your new position, I have no doubt you will be excellent, and hopefully the next time I need a new car, you will be back at Carbone BMW.


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

04.325ci said:


> Hey Ted, I don't know if you remember me.....


If I remember correctly it's Tracie, right? Small world. If you need anymore Carbone plate frames I can hook you up. Thanks for the kind words.

Take care,

Ted


----------



## 04.325ci (Mar 31, 2004)

TedW said:


> If I remember correctly it's Tracie, right? Small world. If you need anymore Carbone plate frames I can hook you up. Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Ted


yea that's me  . hopefully by the time i want another bmw you will be back at the dealership!
P.S. I told my mom, her reaction: "Nooooooooo!"


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

TedW said:


> You've got that right. The pay plan and opportunity for future advancement made me forget all about what I drive. By the way, It's a 2 dr. 4cyl.
> 
> Ted


 Hey, that ain't so bad. My S.O. just leased a 2dr, 4cyl Accord and it's a pretty nice car. Very comfy and XM built in. :thumbup:


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Ted, can I get a Carbone BMW license plate from for my terrible Ford Contour. Maybe it will make that piece of junk look a little better.


----------



## saurabm (Mar 19, 2002)

Ted: I am interested in upgrading the maintenance plan on my BMW. Who should I get in touch with. I hope you career move is working out great! Regards.


----------



## andykidney (Nov 14, 2003)

thank you Ted for the help, wish you luck and dont be a stranger...


----------



## saurabm (Mar 19, 2002)

Ted: Thanks for your reply. What price can I expect from him for 6yr/100k? 
Edit: Just spoke to him and he quoted the best as under $1400. Is that the best or do u think there might be some more room for negotiation? thanks a ton! Thanks for the good lead


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

saurabm said:


> Ted: Thanks for your reply. What price can I expect from him for 6yr/100k?
> Edit: Just spoke to him and he quoted the best as under $1400. Is that the best or do u think there might be some more room for negotiation? thanks a ton! Thanks for the good lead


Since I left BMW Nick has been honoring the original prices that I extended to Bimmerfest members. $1400 is a good price.

Ted


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

TedW said:


> Since I left BMW Nick has been honoring the original prices that I extended to Bimmerfest members. $1400 is a good price.
> 
> Ted


Hey Ted!

:wave:


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Ted for all the information, you have no idea how much money I can save because of the info you contributed!! I will be calling the new contact also. Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

Jon said:


> Hey Ted!
> 
> :wave:


Hi Jon,

I'm sorry that I can not visit more frequently, but as you of all people know, along with the promotion came more responsibility and hours. 

Take care my friend,

Ted


----------



## saurabm (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks a ton for the info you have provided to me Ted,


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

TedW said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> I'm sorry that I can not visit more frequently, but as you of all people know, along with the promotion came more responsibility and hours.
> 
> ...


So what Honda boards do you frequent now?


----------



## saurabm (Mar 19, 2002)

I would like to know as well Ted, which Honda forum do u visit. I have an accord and can get some advice on that as well.


----------

